

Feedback wanted for new shopping app - socialreviews
http://www.socialreviews.com

======
socialreviews
Hello there, we are launching Social Reviews, its a social network that makes
shopping fun as its like having your best friends shopping with you. We would
love to have feedback. Up for the test? Thanks

